# 母語



## viajero_canjeado

個位語言愛好者好！

請問，東方人對「母語」這個概念有什麼想法？日前跟某人討論他小孩的「母語」，他說就算小孩講台語講得很破，只能聽懂些基本的用語，但是因為血統上是四分之三「台灣人」，所以「母語」就是台語。我一聽就覺得很莫名其妙：人家平常會把一種無法用於溝通的語言當成自己的母語嗎？我個人認為「母語」應該是指你最開始學到的或講得最流的語言才對。在中國各個區域也有自己的方言。要是現代的後輩因為專心在學普通話而不太會講方言，那麼到底哪種算是這些人真正的「母語」呢？

期待聽大家的想法。


----------



## Rockx

按我的理解，“母语”应该是一个人生来学习的第一门语言。即使日后因为移民等原因疏远了小时候说的语言，小时候的语言仍然算做母语。

顺带一提，《高级汉语词典》对“母语”的解释是 
“一个人的本民族语言;婴儿期和幼年期间自然学到的语言;一个人的第一语言”
日文《明鏡国語辞典》对「母語」的解释是
「その人が幼児期に母親など身近な人々から自然に習い覚えた言語。第一言語。」
 这两种解释都符合楼主和我的理解。

还可参考wikipedia的“母语” 英文、日文、中文条目。
需要注意的是，wikipedia中文条目对“母语”的解释其二正好符合楼主所说的情况。但我认为这种说法值得商榷。

楼主所说的情况，我想较准确的说法应该是，台语是小孩的“民族语言”，而母语是生来所讲的语言。
如果小孩生来在日常生活中掌握的是英语，只是在家长的督促下学习了一点台语。我认为这种情况下小孩的“母语”仍然是英语。


----------



## Ghabi

Why, of course one's "mother tongue" is the language one can actually speak, if you ask me! My mother speaks a dialect other than Standard Cantonese (and my father speaks yet another which I can't understand), and when I was a kid I had to make a point not to use "mum's words" when talking to my peers. I can understand it and even make sentences in it in a pinch, but I can never speak it with the brutal naturalness that characterizes a native language (you should hear how my mother cursed me when I was a kid) , and so I'll never call it my mother tongue even though it's my mother's tongue!


----------



## softserve

這...只能說台灣人對於『母語』的認定不同吧。老實說，在我念小學的時候，大概是是二十年前吧，我沒有聽過有人用過這個詞。因為那個年代在台北市區的學校裡，是完全沒有人說台語的(至少在我的學校裡)。所以根本沒有母語的概念。也不需要母語的概念，因為沒有人在班上說台語，也沒有人說英文。


----------



## Lyfia

我认为说得流利的是第一语言，而自己的民族所说的语言是母语（可能是第一语言也可能是第二语言）。新加坡的华语使用者也是这样认为的。新加坡的年轻一代大都只惯说新加坡式英语，但政府的双语政策要求各个民族的人必须在中学学母语。这里明摆着母语是根据民族/种族而定的，与自己对这门语言的熟练程度无关。（我在新加坡呆的时间不久，所以我对母语一词的理解和新加坡无关。）
但是在我的概念里，母语应该是一个比较官方的词汇，是国家层面的。比如我的母语是汉语或某一国的语言这样。如果说把粤语、闽南语作为母语我会觉得有点别扭但也会接受。但是更细一些的方言，比如杭州话、上海话之类的要说是母语，我觉得简直是无稽之谈……（虽然说把方言作为第一语言我也会觉得很各应——大概是因为生活中很少听见这样的说法吧。）


----------



## SuperXW

Lyfia said:


> 我认为说得流利的是第一语言，而自己的民族所说的语言是母语（可能是第一语言也可能是第二语言）。新加坡的华语使用者也是这样认为的。新加坡的年轻一代大都只惯说新加坡式英语，但政府的双语政策要求各个民族的人必须在中学学母语。这里明摆着母语是根据民族/种族而定的，与自己对这门语言的熟练程度无关。（我在新加坡呆的时间不久，所以我对母语一词的理解和新加坡无关。）


呵呵，看來新加坡和我們概念不一樣。大概因為新加坡華人本身就是僑民了，對「母語」一詞感受不同。
英語的mother language應該就是first language吧？


Lyfia said:


> 但是在我的概念里，母语应该是一个比较官方的词汇，是国家层面的。比如我的母语是汉语或某一国的语言这样。如果说把粤语、闽南语作为母语我会觉得有点别扭但也会接受。但是更细一些的方言，比如杭州话、上海话之类的要说是母语，我觉得简直是无稽之谈……（虽然说把方言作为第一语言我也会觉得很各应——大概是因为生活中很少听见这样的说法吧。）


嗯，這個詞比較formal。地方語言一般會叫「家鄉話」。


----------



## Ghabi

Lyfia said:


> 比如杭州话、上海话之类的要说是母语，我觉得简直是无稽之谈


到底無稽在哪裡呢？


----------



## 南島君

Hi viajero canjearo,

I would like to cite on a page on the wikipedia (original link here), which describe this problem clearly that i would greatly if not fully agree with:

"...... The Brazilian linguist Cleo Altenhofen  considers the denomination 'mother tongue' in its general usage to be  imprecise and subject to various interpretations that are biased  linguistically, especially with respect to bilingual children from  ethnic minority groups. ......"

*Defining mother tongue*
- Based on origin: the language(s) one learned first (the language(s)  in which one has established the first long-lasting verbal contacts).
- Based on internal identification: the language(s) one identifies with/as a speaker of;
- Based on external identification: the language(s) one is identified with/as a speaker of, by others.
- Based on competence: the language(s) one knows best.
- Based on function: the language(s) one uses most.



Lyfia said:


> (恕刪)
> 但是在我的概念里，母语应该是一个比较官方的词汇，是国家层面的。比如我的母语是汉语或某一国的语言这样。如果说把粤语、闽南语作为母语我会觉得有点别扭但也会接受。但是更细一些的方言，比如杭州话、上海话之类的要说是母语，我觉得简直是无稽之谈……（虽然说把方言作为第一语言我也会觉得很各应——大概是因为生活中很少听见这样的说法吧。）



我的看法不一樣。我不覺得稱方言或次方言（尤其像上海話這種強勢的向心方言）作母語有什麽問題，只要一個複雜度、綜合性很高的族群自己決定有區分的必要。
母語雖然可以作爲、但卻不必然是官方層次的詞彙，根據：請看以上引文定義。

lc


----------



## bamboobanga

有一种民族归属感吧。


----------



## Lyfia

Ghabi said:


> 到底無稽在哪裡呢？


只是个人觉得小题大作，有种太高视自己家乡的感觉，很不谦虚（很微妙的联想/暗示，但对我而言是不可避免会想到的），当然也从未听过有人这样说。如果有人说了类似的话，我应该会很在意，然后潜意识产生一种对其疏远、甚至不屑的感情。[强调：只是个人的感觉，我对语言的细节很敏感。]


----------



## SuperXW

Lyfia said:


> 只是个人觉得小题大作，有种太高视自己家乡的感觉，很不谦虚（很微妙的联想/暗示，但对我而言是不可避免会想到的），当然也从未听过有人这样说。如果有人说了类似的话，我应该会很在意，然后潜意识产生一种对其疏远、甚至不屑的感情。[强调：只是个人的感觉，我对语言的细节很敏感。]


不过你说出这样的话，难保别人不认为你是小题大做，对你产生疏远甚至不屑的感觉喔……
我的个人经验：在中国内地，乡音众多，普通话普及，很少会有人把「家乡话」「地方话」「方言」说成「母语」，否则，的确会给人那种负面感觉，好像要搞「分裂」似的。
但如果在海外，有些华人不会说普通话，不会写汉字，他们若自称「我的母语是广东话」，你总不能也不屑人家吧？


----------



## Ghabi

在我生活的地方，「母語」一詞是很常用的（因為有所謂「母語教學」的爭議），大家對「母語」的理解也很簡單，就是日常生活說的（香港式）廣州話（儘管在家中可能說別的方言），這跟政治無涉：在英國殖民地時代，母語是廣州話，並非英語；在回歸中國後，母語也是廣州話，並非普通話。

不過，據Viajero在上面所說，「母語」在台灣原來可指祖父輩的語言，這樣的話，除了「台語」，也應該包括台灣原住民語言；至於在中國大陸，我不知道「母語」一詞是否常用，但似乎不應該跟「官方語言」的概念混同，但願亦不會有人因為說了一句「我的母語是溫州話/蘇白/藏語/壯語/維語/錫伯語」而遭到歧視。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

據聯合國「兒童權利公約」第三十條：在那些存在有在族裔、宗教或语言方面属于少数人或原为土著居民的人的国家,不得剥夺属于这种少数人或原为土著居民的儿童与其群体的其他成员共同享有自己的文化、信奉自己的宗教并举行宗教仪式、或使用自己的语言的权利。 

中國也加入了此公約，但似乎無法完全預防個人遇到與官方語言不同而感受到反感。我跟ghabi一樣希望沒有人會因為講的語言是少數民族的（或把它當成母語）而遭到歧視。畢竟日常生活與政府政策連接得很緊; 我不敢指責,因為美國也有人會對外來的只會講西班牙文的移民表示「不屑」：“You wanna come to our country, then you oughta learn to speak our language!" 這些人竟然忘掉以前在美國只有原住民的語言。沒想到話題會涉及到政治問題了。在此熱心感謝大家開誠相見的交流！


----------



## SimonTsai

Ghabi said:


> 據 Viajero 在上面所說，「母語」在台灣原來可指祖父輩的語言，這樣的話，除了「台語」，也應該包括台灣原住民語言；


「母語」一詞因「母」字帶有情感，關乎自我認同。在臺灣，說原住民語是自己的母語的人，不一定會說原住民語，甚至可能幾乎沒有原住民血統。認原住民語為母語，可能是因為從小在部落長大，也可能是成年後長年在部落居住，因融入了部落生活而自視為部落的一份子。沒在部落生活過，但身體裡有著原住民的血脈，遙念先祖，一樣可以說自己的母語是原住民語。雖身體裡流著原住民的血，但不認為或不承認自己是原住民，同理，可以說原住民語並不是自己的母語。


----------

